# Meshing 32 Pitch Gears on Actobotics Channel - ServoCity Tech Tip



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

This video will show you a quick way to find out if two 32 pitch gears will mesh together when using them on Actobotics channel.
https://www.servocity.com/motion-components/rotary-motion/gears

Click the link below to check it out.


----------

